# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  φορητό uhf vertex πρόβλημα με ήχο

## soulhealer

γειά σας, 
αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με έναν ασύρματο που χρησιμοποιούμε στην δουλειά..
αυτός όταν ανοίγει ο δίαυλος (αλλά τον έχω πετύχει και χωρίς να ανοίξει δίαυλος),
τότε υπάρχουν φορες που κάνει έναν συνεχή διαπεραστικό ήχο από το μεγαφωνάκι του και σου τρυπάει τα τύμπανα.. κατά τα άλλα δουλεύει κανονικά.. 
εχθές όλη μέρα δεν παρουσίασε πρόβλημα, σήμερα όμως το ξαναέκανε.. τι να φταίει??

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να αναφέρεις το μοντέλο μπάς και βρούμε τίποτα σχέδια κλπ.?

----------


## soulhealer

> Μπορείς να αναφέρεις το μοντέλο μπάς και βρούμε τίποτα σχέδια κλπ.?


vertex standard VX-800u

----------


## leosedf

To συγκεκριμένο έχει μικροφωνάκι στον πάτο του μηχανήματος που το χρησιμοποιεί για ακύρωση θορύβου. Ετσι όταν μιλάς ακυρώνει τον θόρυβο του περιβάλλοντος και χρησιμοποιεί το κανόνικό μικρόφωνο μπροστά για τη φωνή.
Ο θόρυβος που ακούς μπορεί να προέρχεται απο βλάβη αυτού του κυκλώματος, έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον. Δές αν είναι καθαρό το μέρος του κάτω μικροφώνου.
Ίσως κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα να μας βοηθήσει.

----------


## soulhealer

κωνσταντίνε να σε καλά για τις απαντήσεις σου.. 
το πυκνωτικό στο κάτω μέρος δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάτι ή τα τρανζιστοράκια πριν από αυτό.. σε ένα ίδιο ασύρματο που έκανε το ίδιο παλαιότερα, του άλλαξα το μεγάφωνο (κεντρικό) και δεν το ξαναέκανε.. τώρα αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να το έπιασε
πάντως μέχρι ώρας δεν έχει κάνει κάτι.. είναι από αυτές τις βλάβες που έρχονται και φεύγουν μόνες τους..

----------

